# oops



## comiso90 (Mar 16, 2007)

these have probably been posted before... but it's a friday


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 16, 2007)

Always fun!


----------



## R-2800 (Mar 16, 2007)

those are some good ones


----------



## comiso90 (Mar 16, 2007)

more


----------



## comiso90 (Mar 16, 2007)

call of the wild


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 16, 2007)

Good ones. I wonder how the third one down got there...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 16, 2007)

How the hell did they hit a deer unless it ran across the runway...


----------



## comiso90 (Mar 16, 2007)

suicide


----------



## Aggie08 (Mar 19, 2007)

I like how it's the Ministry of Health and their plane is covered in blood. Funny, but not for the deer.


----------



## Bullockracing (Mar 19, 2007)

I was at Eglin for the bottom pic, top post. Taken by a CE readiness guy, inside the "no photography" barrier. Almost lost a stripe over it. 

Story is: Girl cop sleeping in the passenger side. Boy cop driver drops his cell phone, and while fumbling for the phone presses the accelerator... What was really going on in that car is up for speculation...


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 29, 2012)

*BOOP*






Geo


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## Airframes (Apr 29, 2012)

Shades of the movie "Airplane" in that last post !


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 29, 2012)

Dunno about the caption...it seems to me that ** Boink ** works better than ** Boop**!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 29, 2012)

Or "Oh, F*** !".


----------



## Freebird (May 28, 2012)

qaz555 said:


> You are less likely to be held back by negative ideas that might limit your performance, and your spirit is covered with snows of cynicism.



Call me a cynic, but I'm thinking you have little interest in aircraft, and are just here to spamm....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 28, 2012)

He's gone. Just a spammer.


----------



## N4521U (May 28, 2012)

Gone? Spammer?
This is another one of them posts that should be Ex'd out.
It was started in 2007 mate.


----------



## Freebird (May 28, 2012)

N4521U said:


> Gone? Spammer?
> This is another one of them posts that should be Ex'd out.
> It was started in 2007 mate.



Yeah, but I missed it the first time, I had a good laugh at the pics. 

Or maybe someone has some more "oops" pics to add?  (i wish I did)


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 28, 2012)

Ooops......


----------



## GrauGeist (May 28, 2012)

Gotta love those spammin' idiots if for the only reason that they ressurrect the most random old threads...lmao


----------



## A4K (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm gratefull to him too, hadn't seem these before! 
(Feel sorry for the deer though...)


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 15, 2012)

Keeping your wish alive Freebird







Geo


----------



## futuredogfight (Oct 15, 2012)

Pilot to co-pilot: THIS is why nobody likes you Jimmy.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 15, 2012)

.




.




.




.




.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 15, 2012)

I can understand the bird strikes but to not see a *GIRAFFE* on the runway?

Geo


----------



## evangilder (Oct 15, 2012)

Seeing that birdstrike shot through the cockpit is a good reminder of why I wear a helmet when I fly. Expensive? Yes, but worth it in that situation!


----------



## andy2012 (Oct 15, 2012)

These planes are getting a bit frisky...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 15, 2012)

What did the F-111 hit, does anyone know? last shot in NJaco's post.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 15, 2012)

fubar57 said:


> I can understand the bird strikes but to not see a *GIRAFFE* on the runway?
> 
> Geo


When you're landing you're pretty much committed to a straight line...taking off is also pretty much a committment once you're past the point to refuse...

So it's one of those situations where you squint your eyes, grit your teeth, hang on and see what happens...


----------



## Njaco (Oct 15, 2012)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> What did the F-111 hit, does anyone know? last shot in NJaco's post.



a pelican


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 15, 2012)

Sure it wasn't a Snipe?


----------



## Njaco (Oct 17, 2012)

.


----------



## herman1rg (Oct 17, 2012)

Love to see more of these


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 17, 2012)

Lots of photos here. the oops list

Geo


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 18, 2012)

I got this one about 12 years ago. I was told a 747 mistakenly went onto a taxiway under construction and instead of stopping it kept going, decapitating a semi truck and sucking a Ford F-250 into one if the engines. I don't believe anyone was hurt.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 18, 2012)

That F4U is impressive, I wonder if he could hold it like that?


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 18, 2012)

Good ones! Struggling to work out how the Chinook got in that position.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 19, 2012)

some top shots among those pics....


----------



## ccheese (Oct 19, 2012)

That chopper is hanging off the stern of the USS Surabachi (AE-21) an ammo ship !! Either a landing or a VertRep accident.

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Nov 7, 2012)

.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 12, 2012)

Don't know if this an oops or not but....

.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 12, 2012)

Still INTERESTING! Hope the bridge stayed wide enough.


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 12, 2012)

I think that's when they were moving aircraft to the Air Force Museum when the construction at the present location was finished. I remember seeing a picture of The Strawberry B!ch being moved over the same bridge.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 13, 2012)

think you're right Glenn. The tow tractor, and what can be discerned of the car in the background, look rather modern for WW2.


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 19, 2012)

I found the pictures I was thinking of in a very old book about the Air Force Museum. The move was made in 1971 when the first of the hanger-buildings of the current museum complex were completed in 1971. It must have been something to be there and see that parade coming down the highway!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 19, 2012)

Wow that must have been a sight to see. I wonder how many aircraft they damaged in the process.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 19, 2012)

Notice the No.1 prop position to avoid the overpass railing. Great pics.


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 19, 2012)

Yea, someone was thinking.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 19, 2012)

Great set of pics Glenn.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 22, 2012)

That must of been quite a sight. Good effort if they got them moved unscathed.


----------



## andy2012 (Nov 29, 2012)

I found this recently, it was not pilot error though, but a tornado.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 29, 2012)

Good one. Curious how the B-36 on the left looks larger than the one on the right.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 29, 2012)

I noticed that to Terry. Curious. Good material guys, keep posting.


----------



## andy2012 (Nov 29, 2012)

> Curious how the B-36 on the left looks larger than the one on the right.



Could it be the angle of the camera?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 29, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 30, 2012)

It could be a photo montage, using different photos of actual damage, but I can't see why that would need to be done, unless to emphasise the effects of the tornado for whatever reason.


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 30, 2012)

The shadow of the starboard wing looks a bit off.

Geo


----------



## WJPearce (Nov 30, 2012)

Regarding the B-36 tornado damage image, it happened Monday, September 1, 1952 at Carswell AFB. Twenty-five or so B-36s were damaged with one eventually being scrapped. Good info and images on the site linked below; make sure you click on the serial number links at the bottom.

B-36 Fleet Destroyed by Tornado


----------



## Airframes (Nov 30, 2012)

Good stuff. Presumably then, in the photo in question, it's perhaps just an optical illusion.
Geo, that shadow I think is a combination of the actual shadow, and perhaps part of the tubing, along the same axis, of what I think is the landing skid support on a a Bell 47G helicopter.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 1, 2012)

Wow, that's rather interesting...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 1, 2012)

I think it's just a combination of the angle and the fact the aircraft are so fricken huge.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 2, 2012)

.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 9, 2013)

I had to post these because I remember a conversation on the forum recently that debated whether the Allies had as bad airfields as the Germans (it was in relation to the Bf 109 undercarriage). Someone stated that Allied airfields were mostly paved and didn't have the kind of accidents that the Germans had. Oh well.......


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 9, 2013)

" Someone stated that Allied airfields were mostly paved and didn't have the kind of accidents that the Germans had."
Hmmm........ there goes that theory.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 9, 2013)

Yep...

Good shots!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 9, 2013)

Help me out, what's up with the P-40 in the last pic with no armament?


----------



## herman1rg (Jan 10, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> Help me out, what's up with the P-40 in the last pic with no armament?



Looks possibly pre 1941 due to the insignia, possibly a training version?


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 10, 2013)

herman1rg said:


> Looks possibly pre 1941 due to the insignia, possibly a training version?


Agree. By the markings and the silver prop that's a very very early P-40E or even one of the few P-40D's. Maybe it was an evaluation flight that went bad. With those guys in the trench coats standing around that would be my guess. Too bad it doesn't have a tail number we can check.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 11, 2013)

Just a note on the Allied airfields. Most fighter airfields were _not_ paved - they were mainly grass fields. Those in use by the USAAF sometimes, but not always, had hard runways, but these were often of poor initial quality, with surfaces that erroded quickly. Many had PSP or 'Sommerfeld Tracking', but might have hard taxi ways.
Only those (fighter) airfields which had been pre-war RAF permanent Stations, more likely bomber fields handed over to either RAF or USAAF fighter units, might have proper concrete runways, with those built later as bomber fields having a similar hard runway.


----------



## 4trade (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## Airframes (Jan 27, 2013)

Not sure about that Spitfire. It appears to be a MkIX, but with green and dark earth camouflage. Also, the exhausts don't look right, and there's a strange ring, which looks like a lifting or suspension eye, above the fuel tank cowling. This, and the colour saturation, make me think this is a replica Spit, from a movie set, although I could be wrong.


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 27, 2013)

Can't be in England....the sky is blue.

Geo


----------



## Airframes (Jan 27, 2013)

Dead right! The other thing, war time Spit IXs were normally fitted with a wooden 'Jablo' type prop, which if belly landed, would shatter or snap the blades.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 27, 2013)

And one of the lower blades is still fairly straight.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 27, 2013)

Yep.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 27, 2013)

Yes, I'd expect the lower probs to bend differently on a real plane. These are splayed outwards at the boss end, the strongest part of the blade.......


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 27, 2013)

...blade

[clouds look suspicious. Like white fluffy german blood sausage.]


----------



## beaupower32 (Jan 28, 2013)

4trade said:


> View attachment 222988









2008 Wings Wheels Show at the Ursel Airfield in Belgium, they had this mock crash site of a spitfire.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jan 28, 2013)

That would explain why it's sitting nicely on a sandpile.


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 28, 2013)

Good sleuthing Beaupower.

Geo


----------



## Airframes (Jan 28, 2013)

Yep, good work. Pity the owner(s) didn't paint it in an authentic scheme for an early MkIX.


----------



## beaupower32 (Jan 28, 2013)

I remember seeing a picture from the air of this spitfire, and read that it was used for a movie prop or something like that. I knew it was a fake, and there are more photos online as well if you google crashed spitfire.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 29, 2013)

Could be one from the movie 'Pearl Harbour', or the late 1980s TV series 'Piece of Cake'. As far as I know, all the replicas from the BoB movie which survived found homes. Just strange that a MkIX is painted in a 1941 colour scheme.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 29, 2013)

> Just strange that a MkIX is painted in a 1941 colour scheme.




Its a phenomenon that is fostered upon the general public. Off-topic but similar......

Just this week I was flicking through channels on the radio. For some strange reason, I listen to talk shows in my old age. As I passed one station, I could hear it was a talk show. I stopped. They were talking about Formica (it was a home improvement show) and they had a representative from a Formica company speaking. To show how great the company was, she stated that her company even made Formica parts during WWII - in fact there were 84 Formica parts that they made for the "Mustang bomber". 

I about ran off the road.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jan 29, 2013)

Maybe he meant the Mustang tank-buster, as made famous by Saving Pvt. Ryan.
I'll duck now.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 29, 2013)

Ah, you mean those Mustang tank-busters in 78th FG colours, portrayed around June 8th, 1944 - when the 78th still had P-47s ......
Going back to the original topic - I can understand having an airworthy MkIX painted in, for example, a BoB scheme or one similar to replica depicted, perhaps as a dedication, or anniversary, or for movie or TV work. But a glass-fibre replica? If going to the trouble and expense of obtaining a replica, then why not have it in a scheme to suit the Mark, or the opposite, a Mark to suit a chosen scheme?
Ah well, it's 'their'' replica I suppose.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jan 29, 2013)

Still wouldn't mind having it in the front yard...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 30, 2013)

Me too...make a good talking point...


----------



## Airframes (Jan 30, 2013)

If I win the lottery, my aim is to have a Spit and a '109 replica in front of the house! 
Oh, and a sign stating that intruders, salesmen, junk-mail deliverers, and Politicians entering the boundary of the premises will be shot on sight!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 30, 2013)

Well then. 

Terry that reminds me of the ole redneck saying, "Hey you kids, git off my Zoysiagrass!!!!"


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 30, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> Still wouldn't mind having it in the front yard...


That would sure pi$$ off my yuppie neighbors. Where can I get one?


----------



## Njaco (Feb 5, 2013)

.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Feb 6, 2013)

Hey mate, watch out for the sharks!


----------



## stug3 (Feb 6, 2013)

Looks like an F3H Demon


----------



## Airframes (Feb 6, 2013)

Nope, it's a Crusader. I think I have two other shots in that sequence, in a book from the 1960s.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 9, 2013)

Ouch!


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 9, 2013)

I like these markings.






Geo


----------



## Njaco (Feb 18, 2013)

An "oops" during training.....

.


----------



## tengu1979 (Feb 18, 2013)

Too bad it is of 302nd (Polish) squadron. (Late 45 till disbandment marking). Any more info???


----------



## Njaco (Feb 18, 2013)

I think the pilots name is part of the pic name.....


----------



## Poor Old Spike (Feb 25, 2013)

Italy







Seafire











Beaufighter returned to Sardinia with flak damage






Battle in Manitoba


----------



## Poor Old Spike (Feb 25, 2013)

Blenheim







Blenheim at Tangmere, England







Spitfire/Beaufighter ground collision







Anson at Mallala, Australia


----------



## Poor Old Spike (Feb 25, 2013)

Lancaster, Fiskerton, England







Halifax damaged by Ju88 night fighter on Hamburg raid







Corsair







DC-3 took off covered in snow and ice, unable to gain height. Ruislip, England 1946


----------



## Poor Old Spike (Feb 25, 2013)

Typhoon







Hurricane







Mosquito







Spitfire hot start


----------



## Njaco (Feb 25, 2013)

Awesome pics!

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aircraft-pictures/oops-7372.html


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 25, 2013)

Thinkin' the same thing, Njaco. Thinkin' the same thing.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 25, 2013)

Excellent photos!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 26, 2013)

great Pics.....that's not you next to the Hurricane is it Terry in your hey day....


----------



## rochie (Feb 26, 2013)

aw man you beat me to it Wayne


----------



## Njaco (Feb 26, 2013)

Anybody notice the props on the Typhoon? How did they get bent that way?


----------



## Airframes (Feb 26, 2013)

Do you mean the one in uniform, or the dog?!!
Chris, the Typhoon engine was running when the prop struck. This makes the tips bend forward, with one or more tips possibly bending back due to the sudden stop as the prop does it's final rotation. When the engine is stopped, or the prop just idling or 'windmilling', as there is no power to 'fight against', the tips would bend back.


----------



## Poor Old Spike (Feb 26, 2013)

Hellcat wing weighting to stop it flipping overboard







B-17 Pearl Harbor







C-47 near Bastogne







Prewar fleet manoeuvres off Hawaii


----------



## Poor Old Spike (Feb 26, 2013)

B-24 'Lady be Good' left Benghazi to bomb Naples but overflew Benghazi at night on return leg and flew deep into desert, crew bailed when fuel ran out and died of thirst trying to walk out 
















B-17


----------



## Poor Old Spike (Feb 26, 2013)

P-47







Avenger hit by Jap flak, pilot mistakenly gave order to bail, 2 crewmen bailed and were captured and executed, pilot found he still had control and landed safely back on carrier 






B-24






B-25 in Burma


----------



## Poor Old Spike (Feb 26, 2013)

Prop flew off and chewed fuselage


----------



## Poor Old Spike (Feb 26, 2013)

Scotland


----------



## Poor Old Spike (Feb 26, 2013)

Germany














Me109 on French beach 1940


----------



## Poor Old Spike (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## Poor Old Spike (Feb 26, 2013)

Me109








Me109, Norway







Captured V2







Stuka


----------



## Poor Old Spike (Feb 26, 2013)

Me109







Ju88







Stuka







Me109


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 26, 2013)

Good shots!



Njaco said:


> Awesome pics!
> 
> http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aircraft-pictures/oops-7372.html


 


Matt308 said:


> Thinkin' the same thing, Njaco. Thinkin' the same thing.



Merged....


----------



## herman1rg (Feb 26, 2013)

Me-109 Norway, two-bladed prop?


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 26, 2013)

Njaco said:


> Anybody notice the props on the Typhoon? How did they get bent that way?



If you mean how they curl, the props are slowly introduced into the ground [resistance] and the prop bends backward/forward. As the height lowers the bending moment continues in the same direction as the original deformation. Subsequent lowering of the fuselage introduces further bending moment upon the prop and a curl intiates until final rotation.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 26, 2013)

herman1rg said:


> Me-109 Norway, two-bladed prop?



Looks like a C or D model. Perhaps not from Norway, but in Poland?


----------



## Njaco (Feb 26, 2013)

I understand what ya'll are saying but I thought it strange that 2 are bent north and the other 2 are bent south. Just curious how that can happen. Almost every pic I see of a pranged bird show the props bent only one way - not 2 different directions.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 26, 2013)

Physics would suggest the intial bend trends the remainder. So inclimental angle of attack for first strike drives remainder. This is much more easier understood if forward velocity crash speeds are at a lower level.
Note also that it appears the typhoon longitudinally switched 180 from velocity vector upon crash landing. This too appears to have had an affect on prop deformation.


----------



## Gastounet (Feb 27, 2013)

Braking too hard in the mud ?


----------



## Njaco (Feb 27, 2013)

I believe they call that the "Pilot's Memorial".


----------



## Poor Old Spike (Feb 27, 2013)

NOTE- sorry you have to click on the bar to expand my pics, but their original size is around 1000 to 1200 pixels wide and this forums software shrinks them to 800 for techy reasons. You can get round it a bit by holding CTRL and rolling your mousewheel to expand them. (or hold CTRL and hit the = key)
Also you could save them to your hard drive (or burn them to DVD) and run them as a slideshow at full size to fill your monitor screen and blow your socks off..
PS- The original big fullsize pics are at the M4T flight sim forum-
http://www.mission4today.com/index.php?name=ForumsPro&file=viewforum&f=92

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


P-40 at East Boston with collapsed undercart, mangled wing, rope tangled in prop,and blades bent forward. What happened is anybody's guess, I don't know..








Avenger, more bent-forward blades







Avenger





Same plane as above


----------



## Poor Old Spike (Feb 27, 2013)

P-40 landing overshoot







Hellcat in car park, NAS San Diego







P-47, Mitchel Fld, NY







Hellcat, Ondonga, Solomons


----------



## Poor Old Spike (Feb 27, 2013)

Catalina, Aleutians with depth charges under wings







B-17 belly landing







Avenger landing overshoot







Avenger


----------



## Poor Old Spike (Feb 27, 2013)

B-17 "The Horse", New Guinea







P-38 with damaged wingtips, New Guinea







Vought O2U Corsair with flotation bags







Wildcat, USS Sable, 1944


----------



## Poor Old Spike (Feb 27, 2013)

Wildcat, NAS Glenview, Chicago






Wildcat, USS Sable 1044







Avenger, USS Yorktown







Avenger


----------



## Poor Old Spike (Feb 27, 2013)

Texan force-landed in Alabama 1944, seems to be soot behind cowl as if from engine fire







C-47






A Boston







Piper L-4


----------



## Poor Old Spike (Feb 27, 2013)

P-47







P-51's, Iwo Jima







C-47







Hellcat


----------



## Njaco (Feb 27, 2013)

That Hellcat in last pic post #132 theres another plane beside it, upside down!


and Terry will love those Wildcat pics! 

Thanks for posting!! Cool shots!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 27, 2013)

Terry blinked and moved on ....
Chris, see my reply in post#113 re the Typhoon prop blades. The engine was running when the prop first struck. Blades bend back when the engine is off or at idle/windmilling, and bend _forward_ when the engine has power on.


----------



## Poor Old Spike (Feb 27, 2013)

If anybody's interested in 1920's/30's civil aviation there's a "Golden Age" photo gallery here-

Mission4Today › ForumsPro › R R Forums › Off Topic › Project: IL-2 1926 The Golden Age of Aviation

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Wiley Post's Vega at Flat, Alaska 1933
"Worried about the 20,000 foot mountains in his way, he touched down at a 700-foot landing strip in a small mining town, Flat, Alaska. He smashed his prop and right landing gear in the process". no injuries, plane repaired







HP42 caught on ground by storm and (presumably) hail







Film maker Martin and Osa Johnson's Sikorsky S-39, Africa 1930's


----------



## Poor Old Spike (Feb 27, 2013)

Stinson








Francis Chichester's DH Gipsy Moth overturned by a gale in the night while moored at Lord Howe Island, Tasman Sea. Minor damage was repaired and he flew on to Australia







But his luck ran out on a later flight while taking off from Katsura bay in Japan 1931 when he hit telephone wires strung across the harbour entrance. Plane was written off and he survived with broken bones. Japanese hospitality was overwhelming as he lay in the local hospital, a constant stream of shocked visitors filed past his bed bringing small gifts and sympathy..







Burnelli RB-2, 1924





As above


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 27, 2013)

Looks like the tail of the same Hellcat upside down. Is that what you mean?


----------



## Airframes (Feb 27, 2013)

That Burnelli looked like it deserved to crash! It looks like a cross between a flying, old-fashioned caravan, and a huge, flying wardrobe!!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 27, 2013)

Very true Terry!

Good stuff!


----------



## Njaco (Feb 27, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> Looks like the tail of the same Hellcat upside down. Is that what you mean?



Wow! That looked like two planes to me. Umpf!


----------



## Poor Old Spike (Feb 27, 2013)

Polish Wellington shot down in Holland







Bloch MB 152







Dutch Sea Fury


----------



## Poor Old Spike (Feb 27, 2013)

Ilyushin IL-4






Russian






Sturmovik







Polikarpov I-15's







Polikarpov I-16


----------



## Poor Old Spike (Feb 27, 2013)

Polikarpov I-16







Yak-1







Sturmovik







SB-2 in Finland


----------



## Poor Old Spike (Feb 27, 2013)

P-39 recovery. Pilot forcelanded on frozen lake but broke through and drowned






LaGG-3







Sturmovik







Sturmovik







Mig-3


----------



## Njaco (Feb 27, 2013)

This pic should be captioned "Courage Under Fire". Do you see 1.) What he is trying to do and 2.) What the hell he is stepping on?????

.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 27, 2013)

Another Hellcat in trouble, which this time is about to receive a happier ending. 

This photo shows the crash landing of F6F-3, Number 30 of Fighting Squadron Two (VF-2) aboard USS Enterprise (CV-6), into the carrier's port side 20mm gun gallery, 10 November 1943. The plane's ruptured belly fuel tank caused instant fire.

Lieutenant Walter L. Chewning, Jr., USNR, the Catapult Officer, is climbing up the plane's side to assist the pilot from the burning aircraft. The pilot, Ensign Byron M. Johnson, escaped without significant injury. USS Enterprise was then en route to support the Gilberts Operation.


----------



## Poor Old Spike (Feb 27, 2013)

UK 1917






Australia






Flipped on ground by jet blast


----------



## Poor Old Spike (Feb 27, 2013)

Rumpler



















inside view


----------



## Poor Old Spike (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## Poor Old Spike (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## Poor Old Spike (Feb 27, 2013)

Brit Harrier emergency landing on Spanish cargo ship


----------



## Poor Old Spike (Feb 27, 2013)

Near miss?





Nah!


----------



## Poor Old Spike (Feb 27, 2013)

No injuries


----------



## Poor Old Spike (Feb 27, 2013)

Amelia Earhart's Electra at Ford Island (Pearl Harbor) after ground loop during takeoff







B-29, Iwo Jima 1045







Corsair












Devastator, Yorktown 1940


----------



## stug3 (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## Poor Old Spike (Feb 28, 2013)

A-36 pilot Lt Jack Taylor 414 Sq RCAF. How that cable came to dig into his trailing edge is a mystery-









Hellcat, USS Randolph 1945







Hellcat, USS Suwannee 1945


----------



## Poor Old Spike (Feb 28, 2013)

Spitfire







P-38 caught by Jap air raid, Mindoro, Philippines







P-38







P-47


----------



## Poor Old Spike (Feb 28, 2013)

Wildcat 1945







Swedish







Avenger takeoff fail, USS Bataan







UK 1917


----------



## Poor Old Spike (Feb 28, 2013)

PBY Catalina, Saudi Arabia. 
Caption_-"In 1960, Thomas Kendall, his family, and a photographer from Life magazine set off on a round the world pleasure trip in this Catalina. 
On 22nd March they touched down in the Gulf of Aqaba. 
The following day they were attacked with automatic gun fire from a headland nearby by local people who had mistaken them for Israeli commandos. 
Mr Kendall and his secratary were injured. After interrogation in Jeddah they were all released"_























B-25


----------



## Poor Old Spike (Feb 28, 2013)

Avenger taxi accident







A-20 shot down, New Guinea












P-39 caught by Jap air raid, New Guinea


----------



## Poor Old Spike (Feb 28, 2013)

_"In the first six to twelve months of a war with the United States and Great Britain I will run wild and win victory upon victory. But then, if the war continues after that, I have no expectation of success"- Adm I. Yamamoto_






A P-38 kills Yamamoto in April 1943







Yamamoto's shot-down Betty







Corsair battle damage, Guadalcanal







Early Wildcat test flight prewar


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 1, 2013)

Nice stuff guys!


----------



## Poor Old Spike (Mar 1, 2013)

Wildcat, Morocco







Dauntless, USS Lexington







P-47 landed in France with flak damage, pilot injured and being helped out







Another angle







Airacobra at Nome Alaska en route to Russians


----------



## Poor Old Spike (Mar 1, 2013)

OKAY I've found out how to post pics without that resizing bar, I'll retro-fix all my previous ones in due course.. 
(But 800 pixels wide is still the forum limit so remember to hold CTRL and roll the mousewheel to enlarge them further if you like)
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hellcat, Solomons







Helldiver, USS Bunker Hill







Avenger, USS Hornet







Coronado after losing wingtip float, 1943







Hellcat, USS Yorktown 1944


----------



## Poor Old Spike (Mar 1, 2013)

Avenger







Oslo. Norway







Me109







He111







He111







Me109 in Nth Africa







Me109 in Stalingrad


----------



## Airframes (Mar 2, 2013)

Good set of shots.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 2, 2013)

Sure are. Keepem comin'!


----------



## Poor Old Spike (Mar 2, 2013)

Wildcat fire, Guadalcanal







Flak damage







Flak blew out B-17 tail gunner, he became POW






B-24, Italy


----------



## Poor Old Spike (Mar 2, 2013)

P-47 crashlanded with flak hit 














Helldiver, USS Hancock


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 2, 2013)

Excellent material POS, thank you for sharing sir!


----------



## Poor Old Spike (Mar 2, 2013)

Kate?






Kate or Val?






Jake, Palawan, Philippines






Nell unserviceable decoy


----------



## Poor Old Spike (Mar 2, 2013)

Mavis






Tony






Dinah?






Zero? at Tarawa


----------



## Poor Old Spike (Mar 2, 2013)

Babs






Zero






Zero






Jill?


----------



## Njaco (Mar 3, 2013)

Ok, what the hell is the boat tied to in this pic?????


.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 3, 2013)

I've heard about having your leg pulled, but .......


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 3, 2013)

Njaco said:


> Ok, what the hell is the boat tied to in this pic?????
> 
> 
> .
> View attachment 226571


The guy...


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 3, 2013)

Likely tied to a "tie-down" cleat for land parking in windy conditions. That would be my guess.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 3, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> Likely tied to a "tie-down" cleat for land parking in windy conditions. That would be my guess.


But that makes too much sense 

And a small observation here...how in the hell did that guy get up there?
(and don't say he climbed the rope...)


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 3, 2013)

I was thinking that too. Makes me wonder if the plane was not listing so badly and it rolled over pulling the rope taught and the boat backward thus causing that poor gent at the top to severely soil his dungarees.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 3, 2013)

I was wondering about that too - and the guy sitting on the engine cowl too.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 3, 2013)

Certainly and interesting pic, that's for sure. Good post.


----------



## Poor Old Spike (Mar 3, 2013)

Dauntless








Ventura, Agattu, Aleutians






Dauntless


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 3, 2013)

Great pics.

I would think that guy the rope was standing on the pontoon when the plane turned over and is now trying to get down.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 3, 2013)

yep and smelling a bit sewery. I know I would be.


----------



## Poor Old Spike (Mar 4, 2013)

Spitire of R. Stanford-Tuck shot down







B-24 landing overshoot in poor visibility







Shot-down He111 in Scotland







Hudson and British Type K dinghy







P-40 lost in north African desert, pilot Denis Copping not found







Stirling







Spitfire







Spitfire, Normandy


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 4, 2013)

Nice shots!


----------



## Poor Old Spike (Mar 4, 2013)

Weapons officer's ejection seat malfunctioned and partially fired leaving him hanging out, he survived


----------



## Poor Old Spike (Mar 4, 2013)

Blenheim, 1939







Buffalo, Kenya, starboard gear doors wouldn't open when landing


----------



## Poor Old Spike (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## Poor Old Spike (Mar 4, 2013)

Landed on frozen lake





Another angle


----------



## N4521U (Mar 5, 2013)

My instructor taught me to unlatch the door of the aircraft in the case of crashing, this way the door won't get jammed if someone has to open them for rescue.


----------



## Poor Old Spike (Mar 5, 2013)

Speaking of getting out in a crash, I'd hate to prang in a Henschel 129, look how cramped the pilot is and the slightest crumpling in a crash would pin him in there-


----------



## Poor Old Spike (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## Poor Old Spike (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## Poor Old Spike (Mar 5, 2013)

Gear collapsed on landing


----------



## Poor Old Spike (Mar 5, 2013)

Passenger Brit MP Nigel Farage is helped out, no serious injuries to him or pilot






Farage's plane












Runway through golf course


----------



## Poor Old Spike (Mar 5, 2013)

Wheel went into drain at side of runway because somebody left the cover off


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 5, 2013)

[Must not make off color comment...]


----------



## Njaco (Mar 5, 2013)

That overhead pic of that air strip - there is a video on the forum where somebody lands and films it. White knuckle ride!


----------



## Poor Old Spike (Mar 5, 2013)

Charles Lindbergh prangs his Lockheed Sirius floatplane in the Yangtse River China with wife Anne aboard.
_Caption- "October 2, 1931: Lindbergh's (seen on the wing) wrecked Lockheed Sirius being hauled aboard HMS Hermes. As he was taking off there was some kind of accident involving a cable on Hermes.
The aircraft carrying both Charles and Anne dipped a wing and crashed in the Yangtze. Both were unhurt and crewmen from Hermes quickly rescued them from the water. The aircraft was taken to Shanghai and repaired, but the Lindbergh's returned home without it. It is currently on display at the Smithsonian National Air and Space Museum in Washington, D.C." _







An earlier Lindbergh prang with future wife Anne as passenger















Canada


----------



## Njaco (Apr 3, 2013)

.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 3, 2013)

Good finds guys! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 3, 2013)

That Avenger in the last post is actually a pretty horrible story, I don't recall where I've seen it but the pilot told his crew to bail out as he didn't think he could control the aircraft, so they did, but he eventually managed to land it on a carrier. Both of the crewmen were captured and died in Japanese prison camps.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 5, 2013)

Nice finds guys! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 5, 2013)

Seafire must have had a deck strike, lacking a tail wheel and trying to get airborne again.

Geo


----------

